# ? about Geos.



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can i fit 5 geophagus jurupari in my 55?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're actually Satanoperca, not Geophagus. These fish reach about 9-10" in size as adults...five in a 55gal tank is too much IMO.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with *SK* on both points. They are slow growers, so if you get them at 2" or so you could have them in there for a good while, but eventually they'll need like a 6ft 125 gallon or so for a group of 10" fish, especially ones that are sensitive to water conditions.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, enjoy them in the tank for a while. You can rehouse them when they get too large.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds good. I have a 150 but I have a 9" Midas and FH in there and *** raised them from fry so im kind of weary weather or not to let them go.

Why not named Geo anymore or whatever? I mean where did that name even come from if their called something totally different?


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

They used to be a member of the _Geophagus_ genus until they were reclassified to _Satanoperca_, and many books (and websites with information sourced from these books) that date back a while will have the old listing.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

thank yall for all the help. what are the Satanoperca's with the pretty red on there heads and fins? hard to find? Any suggestions on where i can buy some?


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you mean Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head"?


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yup thats the one. they hard to find? know where to I can buy them online?


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

When you say "Can I fit 5 xxx in my 55", does that include the JD current in there?


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

No. Sold the JD and Midas yesterday (Midas was in 150g, JD alone in 55g.) and bought 6 jurupari. They are still really small (2-3") and Im just going to house them in the 55g until they get bigger (since I heard they grow pretty slow and a fairly peaceful) then I will put them in the 150g. Right now I have my FH in the 150. Thats why I cant put them in there now. But when the time comes I will have no problem getting rid of my FH. So I was just wondering if you had any suggestions on a good stock list. I know they grow pretty big so I understand it will be limited. Guess what im asking basically is are there any types of Geos I should not mix? like ones that will not get along? And if there are some types that will do better/look better together? Heres a pic i just took. guess there a schooling fish huh? havent seem them really stray from each other. Anyways let me know what ya think.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Your jurupari appear to be _Satanoperca leucosticta_ btw.

Not quite schooling, but _Satanoperca_ always seem to be found in groups of at least 5 in the wild, excepting breeding pairs of course.

I would just get some dithers while they are in the 55 gallon. Geo's to avoid once moved into the larger tank would include the red hump group, brasilinesis group, and heckelli. Smaller geo types like bolivian rams or _Biotodoma_ would be fine though.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... Good luck with your new fish.. Glad to see you got a group as they will be happier that way. Just a suggestion.. It looks like you have gravel in your 55. Your "eartheaters" will be much happier if you switch the gravel for sand. Pool filter sand is cheap, clean and looks great and you will get to see your eartheaters sift sand almost 24/7. It's so fun to watch.. You can get pool filter sand at places like Ace Hardware Stores.. For dithers you can use your fav tetras. The larger more fullbodied ones have the best chance of success as the eartheaters grow bigger. Would love to see full tank shot once everyone settles in.. Sue


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome. well thank you all for the help. I will definitely put some pics up soon. that 55g i have is in my closet so its hard to get a pic of. heres the best I could do at the moment.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Buy sand too


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea im def. going to. ill put some pics up when i do.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

could I put a couple of these guys in with my 6 I have now? then im done with the 55 until they grow out. Would 2 of these be ok? so thatd be 8 in my 55 until outgrow. let me know if its a good buy if ya would. thx again.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/24 ... sjG5CeJqE1


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *boose1357*,

I would not suggest growing out some juvenile altifrons with juvenile satanoperca in a 55 gallon tank. Basically again, the altifrons would be better in a group of 5 or more. You might also find that the altifrons would out compete the satanoperca at feeding times.

Just a note on growing out satanoperca species. They really should be treated very similarly to juvenile discus. Two feedings a day with water changes every day or every second day at worst. Only difference would be the diet.

*edburress* and *japes* can provide you with some great advice on looking after these species of cichlids.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say they need water changes daily or every second day, but water quality is an issue with juvenile develop and they're quite sensitive to conditions.

My current schedule is 40-45% every 3-5 days, but I've also only got 9 juveniles ranging from about 7-11cm in a 140G sumped tank with a shoal of Corydoras and a couple of Panaques, so there is plenty of water.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

*is this the correct substrate? *


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Possibly, how about an actual photo of it? It should be fine.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Put the sand in yesterday. Its still settling. More pics when I finish the tank!


----------

